# Paige new tattoo on arms



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

What does it say? It's says RIP then something else. Such poor placement 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Didn't notice.. It must be that RIP Drew McDonald tattoo she posted on Instagram.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Oh ok I didn't see it on her Instagram 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's Drew MacDonald and it's not a permanent tattoo. I don't think she wears wrist tape so it's her way of showing respect and honouring him.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

permanent marker for her friend that died.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Looked real as hell 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not a tattoo I think. Just a little tribute for a guy that helped her get signed to the WWE.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I was going to say that would be a poor tattoo placement for her as a diva 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Scots wrestler died 9 Feb :crying:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

They are not permanent. I noticed they started to rub-off and fade a bit.
When i saw those i was like no paige..No!!!!

I know its her body and all...But damn!!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

It says "RIP Kane", she got it tattooed after his casket match with D Bry.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It's literally sharpie.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It looked like Paige had shit herself in her match tonight. Some unfortunate stains down there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im glad they aren't real tats


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

T0M said:


> It looked like Paige had shit herself in her match tonight. Some unfortunate stains down there.


SHUT-UP!!!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

T0M said:


> It looked like Paige had shit herself in her match tonight. Some unfortunate stains down there.


Yeah? didn't notice.. anyone have screen captures ?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

T0M said:


> It looked like Paige had shit herself in her match tonight. Some unfortunate stains down there.


Did Paige shit herself tonight?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

njcam said:


> Did Paige shit herself tonight?


*She did not shit herself last night.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ignore that idiot tom.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't think it is a tattoo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Permanent marker.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

At the very least pissed herself.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

T0M said:


> At the very least pissed herself.


Prove it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

T0M said:


> At the very least pissed herself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, i am happy to hear the tats werent real. I didnt find them attractive. But also, it wad a really cool gesture of her to do that.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, i am happy to hear the tats werent real. I didnt find them attractive. But also, it wad a really cool gesture of her to do that.



It was certainly a unique way to pay respect to someone Drew McDonald played an important part and key role in Paige's career and progress to the WWE but I kinda find it funny this thread exists as it obvious as soon as I saw them it was done with a sharpie pen. I'm glad WWE let her pay her respects in such a way and that JBL even made reference to it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im surprised but pleased they let her do such a bold thing.
Usually wwe has strict guidelines on anykind of modifications
the wrestlers/divas have.


Tats/piercings/hair cuts/styles and color changes etc..
It has to be approved 1st. So im glad they let her do it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

It was a tribute to Drew McDonald who passed away from cancer at the weekend. If you've ever watched World of Sport, you've probably seen him wrestle. As far as I'm aware, he's partly responsible for Paige getting a shot in WWE.


----------



## cherrypepsi (Feb 10, 2015)

they was amazing thing paige did, proving she is a class act. 
I read triple h and steph gave her approval to do it and gave her a big hug backstage.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a pretty cool thing to do, and it's great WWE let it happen. Apparently he helped Paige a lot in her career.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

You thought those were _real_ tattoos ? lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would like to explore her body for more tattoos.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

njcam said:


> Yeah? didn't notice.. anyone have screen captures ?


This was from a couple months ago










Some gifs from the recent match in question here, with the same discoloration visible
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1453145-diva-spreads-11.html

I noticed the orangish discoloration, I think a closer personal exam [by me] would be in order to properly diagnose - And yes, I am an amateur gynecologist !

I think it might just be mild crotch rub due to her being in motion so much wearing outfits tight around the crotch area.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure for the past few months the makeup team has rubbed/sprayed her with something to exaggerate her paleness since she never looked this pale before. So that's probably due to it being mixed with sweat. I think.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> This was from a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from the diva's spray tan shit..


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank god they are only temporary, nice of her to show respect and all but those would be awful tattoos.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

rey09176 said:


> It's from the diva's spray tan shit..


Could be ,,, But why would her crotch always be like that, why would anyone spray their upper inner thighs ,,, And why is she known for a pasty white complexion if she is using spray on tan ?


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Could be ,,, But why would her crotch always be like that, why would anyone spray their upper inner thighs ,,, And why is she known for a pasty white complexion if she is using spray on tan ?


It's coming from the OTHER divas she's wrestling, for example then they go to pin or put her in a submission it makes sense it would rub off onto her.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

rey09176 said:


> It's coming from the OTHER divas she's wrestling, for example then they go to pin or put her in a submission it makes sense it would rub off onto her.


Pretty sure it would be all over her body if that was the case and not just her crotch.
This pic was taken months ago, the recent ones show the same exact thing. I like Paige, I think she is hot but it appears she has crotch rot of some sort.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Pretty sure it would be all over her body if that was the case and not just her crotch.
> This pic was taken months ago, the recent ones show the same exact thing. I like Paige, I think she is hot but it appears she has crotch rot of some sort.


So you're saying Paige has a rotted crotch? :bryanlol

Like I said, I think they spray her with something now. She's pale, but they have definitely been exagerrating it lately with something because she didn't look this pale before. I noticed this a few months ago and you can see it rub off on other parts of her body like her arm. 

That particular area in the pic is where sweat builds up so that's most likely the cause of this discoloration. 

Maybe someone should ask about her crotch at her next Wizard World Q&A.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So you're saying Paige has a rotted crotch? :bryanlol
> 
> Like I said, I think they spray her with something now. She's pale, but they have definitely been exagerrating it lately with something because she didn't look this pale before. I noticed this a few months ago and you can see it rub off on other parts of her body like her arm.
> 
> ...


:lmao don't give anyone ideas


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

I ain't a gynaecologist, but I'll be happy to take a look.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, pics don't lie.
I'm not buying the spray lotion induced, sweat aggravated crotch discoloration theory.
Pics months ago and pics days ago show the same thing, something going on down there.

I'm not a hater, not one to slam Paige.
I recently gave here huge props in this thread
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-raw-smackdown/1572945-paige-steals-another-divas-push.html

And even started a hotness poll of her here
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1573769-who-hotter-natalya-paige.html

I'm calling a spade a spade, something is going on with her crotch, what it is I do not know.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Hey, pics don't lie.
> I'm not buying the spray lotion induced, sweat aggravated crotch discoloration theory.
> Pics months ago and pics days ago show the same thing, something going on down there.
> 
> ...


The spray theory that I was referring to is something I noticed a few months ago, after her feud with AJ to be exact. If you care to do more research into Paige's crotch then try to find this discoloration from before that. If you do then it's probably not what I said. Either way doesn't matter to me since I won't be going anywhere near it and I don't fap to divas matches, but just wanted to post my theory on this 'rotted crotch' issue that you're obsessing over. 

By the way, can one of the mods change the thread title to "Paige's crotch"?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Hey, pics don't lie.
> I'm not buying the spray lotion induced, sweat aggravated crotch discoloration theory.
> Pics months ago and pics days ago show the same thing, something going on down there.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think anybody is accusing you of hating. Just seems like an odd thing to bring up. Its probably just discoloration from the tights rubbing against her thighs. Not something to be alarmed about. Its not like an std that would keep her out of action or something its a little discoloration. My God why am I even talking about this smh.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The spray theory that I was referring to is something I noticed a few months ago, after her feud with AJ to be exact. If you care to do more research into Paige's crotch then try to find this discoloration from before that. If you do then it's probably not what I said. Either way doesn't matter to me since I won't be going anywhere near it and I don't fap to divas matches, but just wanted to post my theory on this 'rotted crotch' issue that you're obsessing over.
> 
> By the way, can one of the mods change the thread title to "Paige's crotch"?


You are the one obsessing, even posting quack theories as to why she has had crotch discoloration for months.
Fact is you don't know why neither do I, so drop it already sheesh.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Dry skin... I have had a random bit of discoloured skin before because of that, not in that area however. It wont come off unless you focus cream on that area ahah, thats what I think it is...


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So you're saying Paige has a rotted crotch? :bryanlol
> 
> *Like I said, I think they spray her with something now. *She's pale, but they have definitely been exagerrating it lately with something because she didn't look this pale before. I noticed this a few months ago and you can see it rub off on other parts of her body like her arm.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add iv'e noticed it too over the last few weeks... (Although this is kinda weird to talk about but very noticable) I was wondering what was going on but thinking about it now your'e probably right, I'm guessing she does use some kind of spray to make her "whiter" and it naturally rubs off in that area due to sweat. They do need to do something about it though (there's no need to use it she's pale anyway) because it does look weird.


----------

